
Hexameter (hexagonal grid library) 3.0.0 released - edem
https://github.com/Hexworks/hexameter/releases/tag/v3.0.0
======
zaptheimpaler
Looks really nice. Could it support getting the neighbouring hexagons for a
given hexagon (or maybe more generally hexagons at depth x)?

~~~
zaptheimpaler
Oh nevermind i found it

here:
[https://github.com/Hexworks/hexameter/blob/master/hexameter-...](https://github.com/Hexworks/hexameter/blob/master/hexameter-
core/src/main/java/org/codetome/hexameter/core/internal/impl/HexagonalGridImpl.java#L155)

------
edem
Author here. Feel free to suggest improvements and/or constructive criticism.

